
Journalism’s Gates Keepers - cribbles
https://www.cjr.org/criticism/gates-foundation-journalism-funding.php
======
PaulHoule
The real harm of it is that it creates a legitimacy gap. When people are
exposed to a chorus like this that goes on for years they start to think that
maybe the Gates Foundation is like the Aether foundation -- that evil is
structural to it.

By doing the above Gates is working full time to elect Donald Trump and
whoever his successor is going to be. And the worst thing about is that the
kind of people who are involved in these efforts will deny the self-
destructive nature of their activities to their last breath.

